# Fat burners burn muscle first.



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

So lets say you're taking Warrior Blaze & you're doing loads of CV & HIT but making sure your protein intake is high to try & keep your hard earned muscle.

The Blaze will speed up your metabolism & you'll burn more fuel quicker. However the body is designed to use Muscle as fuel first before fat so you'll loose muscle weight & water weight first before fat right?


----------



## pumphead (Feb 9, 2011)

not true. i used grenade & 5 x 15 mins fasted cario for 6weeks & the fat dripped off me. my strenght stayed as it was, maybe increased some, so i am sure i didn't lose any muscle mass.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Make sure your calories aren't to low either!


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

all down to your diet


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

I have been using herbal fat burners and encourage the ladies I know to increase chilli, green tea and paprika in the diet and we have factually gained muscle rather than lose any whilst either using fat burners or whilst increasing natural fat burning herbs to our diets.

and I exercise 6 days per week min 2 hours daily.

Kaza


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

pumphead said:


> not true. i used grenade & 5 x 15 mins fasted cario for 6weeks & the fat dripped off me. my strenght stayed as it was, maybe increased some, so i am sure i didn't lose any muscle mass.


How many times was u doing cardio a week and also was u running or cross trainer??


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

I got told t4 didn't waste muscle but I've not looked into it yet


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

my body finds it very easy to burn fat but very hard to loose muscle even on ephedrine and before when i would spend all weekend snorting **** and not eating


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

johnny_lee said:


> my body finds it very easy to burn fat but very hard to loose muscle even on ephedrine and before when i would spend all weekend snorting **** and not eating


Snorting what?


----------



## pumphead (Feb 9, 2011)

Wings said:


> How many times was u doing cardio a week and also was u running or cross trainer??


five times mate, 1st thing in the morn, just 15 mins jogging, just over a mile. must be done on empty stomach so as to directly burn fat and no more that 15/20 mins, low to med intensity.


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

My problem is I don't just do 15 mins Jogging, sometimes I'll go out on a run from 5 to 13 miles depending how I feel. It's always only my shoulders that seem to loose size from cardio.


----------



## pumphead (Feb 9, 2011)

yes running that far will eat into your glycogen stores.


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

pumphead said:


> yes running that far will eat into your glycogen stores.


I try & have plenty of Porridge with banana plus honey, plus carb bars before & a good carb/protein meal afterwards. The stores still get raped.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

So long as it's steady you shouldn't burn off much muscle.

Been at it for months, and im nearly as strong now, as when i first started out.


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

My lifts are still strong but my shoulders look smaller. Maybe it's lack of fat there :s


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

if your taking aas you wont lose muscle .


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

As ewen said, if your on AAS then you won't loose muscle.

If natty then you will burn a lot of muscle regardless of what you do with your diet. It's just the way our bodies are designed to work.


----------



## R20B (Apr 18, 2012)

So what aas would help not lose muscle mass when cutting/dieting/cardio?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

R20B said:


> So what aas would help not lose muscle mass when cutting/dieting/cardio?


Any mate TBH.

They all do pretty much the same thing when you break it down (nitrogen retention)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

R20B said:


> So what aas would help not lose muscle mass when cutting/dieting/cardio?


a simple test enth would be good or cyp or undeconate (spl) long ester due to the cut time scale .


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Fat said:


> Snorting what?


cokaine i have gone from january to march pretty much doing an eitgh everyday and porbally eating under one tousand calories each day and did not loose any muscle mass what so ever i was suprised defov wouldnt go back to that ****e agian but i was supisred how far i pushed my body and still looked decent


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

With regards to fat burners burning muscle, depends on which one.

It's the reason why i take dexaprine and tt33, they both contain the thyroid stimulants 3,3' Diiodo L Thryonine and 3,5 Diiodo L Thyronine.

So any muscle should be preserved, or at least go a long way to keep it from being burnt off.

Though you do have to cycle, but that's fine for me as i refeed on the weekends anyway.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

johnny_lee said:


> cokaine i have gone from january to march pretty much doing an eitgh everyday and porbally eating under one tousand calories each day and did not loose any muscle mass what so ever i was suprised defov wouldnt go back to that ****e agian but i was supisred how far i pushed my body and still looked decent


Sounds healthy mate.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Fat said:


> Sounds healthy mate.


wasnt helthy mate didnt suggest it was either like i sed bad time of my life i never want to end in agian ive been there ive done party animal time to settel down put the money aside insted of spend it will be a married man with a lovely son or daughter soon and many more young to come have to look after things better from now


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

AAS has negative effects on C.V though. Say you wanted to do some distance running events as well as weight training your runs will be hampered by shin/back pumps & your heart & lungs won't perform as well as natty?


----------

